# Atlas/Craftsman 101-21400 M6-429 Pulley



## Mathurin (Jan 12, 2017)

Is the difference between M6-429 and M6-428 only for the bore 5/8'' or 1/2'' All the other dimensions for the pulley are the same ?,  Thanks


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes.

Edit:  Early production will be Zamak casting.  Current production is machined from round stock.


----------



## Mathurin (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks


----------

